# Black Friday? Not in Canada, eh!



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Black Friday is a distinctly American phenomenon that has been adopted by a good number of Canadian retailers to keep business here in Canada. We don't have a Black Friday sale but we do have some killer clearances on some stuff that doesn't really sell.

Fluval Sea LED fixtures. We have 7 brand new units that we are selling at our discounted cost. We don't stock marine fish/inverts any longer so we need to clear out some higher end equipment. We have 1 x (48" to 57") @ $200, 2 x (36" to 46") @ $150, 1 x (24" to 34") @ $110 and three of the clip on units @ $90. There is definitely not a cheaper anywhere in Canada except for straight from Hagen!










We are also clearing out all of our aquarium books @ 75% off. Who buys books, except for me, no one!! We have a great selection of books in great condition, with a very small number not so perfect but still brand new. The list is here The only book that this sale doesn't apply to is the new Tropica Aquarium plant guide which is only $4.99

There may be some weekend only sales on a few other items which will post on Friday.

Everything is first come first served

Don't forget, we're getting Tropica every two weeks and now have the Tropica substrate and CO2 diffusers. We will also be getting the Tropica CO2 units in the next two weeks


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Today's addition to the sale. API's Marine Master and Reef Master test kits are 50% off. The saltwater kit is $20 and the Reef kit is $24.50. This price will be in effect until they are gone! The expiry dates are mid 2016 and mid 2017.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Today's addition to the sale are live aquarium plants. We already have buy three or more get 10% off. We are now for the weekend only adding an old favourite which is buy 6 or more get 20% off. This includes all of the Tropica 1-2-Grow.

Why risk having plants shipped and damaged during freezing temps when you get to see exactly what your getting in person!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I've been to your store 10 years ago but have recently moved downtown Toronto. Very nice to know there's a tropica supplier in the neighborhood.


----------

